# Rest In Peace Liam !!



## Rob's GRs

Rest in Peace Liam!!! 

You put up a good fight against the cancer but today was the day that you were just too weak to fight anymore. This was the last picture I took of him at home early this morning. So as of 8:46 this morning at the vets office I had to let you go. I could have not have asked for a better dog and you will truly be missed.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Oh Rob...I am so very sorry and so very sad.

Liam, you were everything that is right about a Golden. Sleep well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rob, I am so very very sorry.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this very sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed Liam


----------



## Helo's Mom

Oh no! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LJack

Rob I am so very sorry. Hugs for you and yours.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

I am SO VERY SORRY, but Liam is at peace. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him. I've added Liam to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-18.html#post5219458


----------



## my4goldens

So very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenCamper

So very sorry for you and Hogan that Liam's time came. You were a great dad to him and did everything you could. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

My heart is breaking along with yours Rob. 

You did everything from the deepest love you have for Liam, including the most difficult gift of love to release him from his body's suffering. 

True love is eternal....hold that close within your heart until you both meet again.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so very sorry, Rob. Rest in peace sweet Liam.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry.

Sleep softly Liam


----------



## swishywagga

Rob, I am so very sorry for the loss of your wonderful boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you, sending a hug to you and Hogan at this sad time, take care x


----------



## ZeppGold

So very sorry....


----------



## GoldenMum

So sorry for your loss Rob, he will be missed. Run free sweet boy!


----------



## Eowyn

I am so very sorry! Rest in peace Liam! You were a good boy!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Liam.


----------



## Ljilly28

So sad. We will never forget Liam. Love to you and Hogan on such a tough day


----------



## jweisman54

Rob, I am at a loss for words right now. Please know that all of us are thinking of you and Liam at this time. Liam, may you run free at the bridge....no more pain for you but your daddy is hurting and all of his GRF friends will be here to help him sort all of this out.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

So Sorry.. rest well sweet Liam


----------



## 1oldparson

I'm so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Treasure the gift of memories you have. Blessings


----------



## Dallas Gold

Rob, I am so sorry. If only we could keep them alive forever with our love. Run free Liam.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm so sorry. May your great memories carry you through.


----------



## laprincessa

Run free, sweet Liam, run free.


----------



## goldlover68

I am very sorry for your loss, he looks like a great dog that had a great life.

These dogs give us so much and it is so unfair that we must say good-by to them so soon. 

Most of us have felt this pain, and dealt with the loss as best we could.

Although they have gone from our lives, they are always with us in our minds eye and in our hearts forever!

God Bless....you and your family in this time of loss


----------



## gold4me

Oh Rob I am so very sorry to read this but know that you gave a loving gift to Liam. He is now free of pain and will always be in your heart and by your side. Prayers and thoughts going to you and your family.


----------



## Melakat

It is so very hard to say good bye to our beloved Goldens. Thinking about you today. RIP Liam.


----------



## jm2319

So very sorry for your loss of Liam...thoughts are with you at this very difficult time.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry, Rob. May Liam rest in peace.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so very sorry. I know you and Hogan are going to miss him very much. You did everything you could for Liam and I admire you for that. I've always enjoyed reading about Liam and seeing his sweet face in the photos you posted of him. 

Please know I'm thinking about you and Hogan, and praying for you today and in the days ahead.


----------



## KKaren

Rest in peace sweet Liam, I'm so sorry Rob, Hugs, love, and prayers for you and Hogan


----------



## pb2b

I'm so sorry! RIP Liam. Such a hard hard thing to go through


----------



## sophieanne

Rob,
I am so sorry for your loss; my heart is breaking for you. I've been following your posts daily and I know how hard you fought to help Liam. Unfortunately cancer is cruel to our babies. I was there almost a year ago, and also 8 years ago, i amost felt like i was reliving those times. Know that he's at Rainbow Bridge, in peace, out of pain and waiting for one day when you all get back together.
Enjoy the memories of the wonderful dog you had time with and will always love.


----------



## fourlakes

So hard to say goodbye to such a sweet old boy. I'm very sorry.


----------



## mag&bays mom

So very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## abradshaw71

So sad for you. Thoughts and prayers for you during very hard time. Run well, Liam.


----------



## goldenca

I am sorry for your loss. Run free Liam.
My thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We are shedding tears for and with you and Hogan. Run free, sweet Liam!


----------



## SandyK

Rob, I am very sorry to be seeing this news. Liam will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet boy.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Run free, regal Liam. So very sorry for your loss, Rob.


----------



## Wendy427

Rest in peace, sweet Liam.


----------



## valita

im so sorry for your loss, im crying like a baby now, rest in peace Liam


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry. You were very brave to look past your own needs and be able to decide when it was time to let him go. That is, to me, the hardest part of loving a dog. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## TheZ's

So very, very sorry but he is free now. May his spirit run free and strong and memories of the good times be always with you.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Rob, I'm so sorry. You were a great friend to Liam . . . Run free, Liam


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh Rob, tears are streaming down my face..I am so sorry about Liam.. You made the bravest decision of all for him. Godspeed, sweet Liam!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres

Its so very hard when we have to say goodbye and I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Brave

Oh rob!!! I am so incredibly sorry. My heart breaks with this news. I wish I could hold you tight.


----------



## Capt Jack

Rob I am very sorry for you loss. Run free Liam at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## MercyMom

My heart goes out to you during this difficult time.


----------



## daisydogmom

Run pain-free at the Bridge, sweet boy. I'm just so sorry, Rob...


----------



## Taylorsmum

I felt sick when I saw the title of this new thread. I am so very sorry that Liam has passed. I hope that you will be gentle with yourself and hold onto your memories. My thoughts are with you at this very sad time


----------



## kwhit

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Rob.

RIP sweet Liam...


----------



## Doug

I extend my deepest sympathies and condolences to you and Hogan. The firsts are always the hardest. 
Know that Liam is still watching over you Rob as always wishing to see you happy and giving you great love and comfort.

If only love could keep them here.


----------



## maggie1951

Rob I am so very sorry the news made me cry as well RIP Liam you were loved by many


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Rob, Daisy and I greave with you and Hogan on the passing of Liam. 

What is right is often very hard. You made the right decision.

Have faith, you will see your buddy again.


Max


----------



## OutWest

Ah, sweet, sweet Liam. You put up a good fight. You will be sorely missed on GRF. I hope you are prancing and chasing balls up there in dog heaven. 

I'm so sorry Rob. He had a wonderful doggy life.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so very sorry. Rest easy at the Bridge sweet Liam.


----------



## jennretz

So sorry to hear about Liam. Such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Alaska7133

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## KathyL

Oh Rob, this is not what I expected to see today. I am so very, very sorry. Liam did put up a good fight and you were there at his side making the most of every moment.

RIP beautiful Liam.


----------



## Florabora22

Sweet Liam. I'm so sorry.


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very sorry. Liam was such a special boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Peace Be With You Liam.


----------



## fostermom

Oh Rob, I am so sorry. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## AlanK

RIP Sir Liam.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so, so sorry. 
"Whisper my name in your heart and I will be there"
Run free sweet Liam.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Run free and unencumbered sweet Liam. You'll be missed more than words can describe but never forgotten. I'm so sorry Rob...you tried so hard and gave so much. Hopefully in not too long your heartfelt sadness will be intertwined with smiles, the smiles only these Golden's of ours can provide. My thoughts are with you.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Chritty

So so sorry Rob. 

Big hugs!


----------



## Pammie

RIP sweet Liam.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kally76

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Kally


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I am so very sorry; can't stop the tears from falling. My prayers and thoughts are with you and Hogan. Rest in Peace, Liam, you were a good dog and will always be in your Dad's heart.


----------



## dborgers

We're so very sorry, Rob. Our deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## wjane

I'm so sorry. May you find comfort in his memories. Godspeed Liam.


----------



## bemyangell

I am so sorry for your loss. Now that Liam is at the bridge he is pain free.


----------



## SheetsSM

So very sorry for your loss, thinking of you & Hogan...


----------



## penparson

So sorry to hear about sweet Liam. You made a brave decision to let him go and be pain free and at peace.


----------



## kellyguy

Rest in peace sweet Liam. I am saddened that your time here has ended but know that you live forever in our hearts.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh, Rob. My heart aches for you. No dog could ask for more loving master.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Liam.


----------



## mylissyk

Watching you adopt him and seeing him get healthy, happy, and oh so very loved, has always been and always will be one of the happiest stories on GRF for me. Cheering you on while you tried, mulitple times, to get him from the shelter, that skinny boy on your back porch, and all the wonderful pictures since, I'll never forget Liam. I feel like I've lost a favorite nephew. 

Thank you so much for sharing your life together with me, and us, through this board.


----------



## lhowemt

I don't know how I missed that this morning when I wished him well. This is just heartbreaking and makes me want to swear which I know we can't do. So bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep cancer. May he rest in peace and may you find comfort. It is always too soon and there is never enough time. One of the ironies of the Golden Retriever is that they have more love than life. Big hug


----------



## MaggieandBailey

So, so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Cookie's Mom

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Liam is free from any discomfort and healthy running free.

Now it is just you left to hurt. You did something nobel and selfless.

Hugs


----------



## Jennifer1

I am so very sorry Rob.
RIP Liam


----------



## Lennap

Oh Rob and Hogan I am crying my eyes out with you. My deepest condolences to you both - HUGS


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Run free sweet Liam.


----------



## goldenSkye1

Tears are rolling down my face for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so terribly sorry.


----------



## 4goldengirls

I am so very sorry for your loss, and I understand how terribly painful it is. Cherish your happy memories and may they help you thru this difficult time. Again, so very sorry.


----------



## Mayve

I am so very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I thought I saw on FB about it and was hoping it was not THE Liam..but Sadly it is..i am so sorry Rob. He fought long and hard..and he had you right by his side. Run free big guy..run like the wind..


----------



## Juli

My heart goes out to you Rob with the loss of your Liam. Rest in peace, precious one.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry to read your sad update  It hurts so bad to have to say goodbye to a golden best friend. Liam was a very brave and special boy, and you were a fantastic golden Dad to him. Have lit a candle for your boy. 

Run free handsome Liam and keep watch over your Dad.


----------



## MaureenM

I am so very sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## love never dies

*Liam - RIP - You are One of my favorites in this forum*

Rob - I don't know what to say but think of the below poem...


*When Tomorrow Starts Without Me*

When tomorrow starts
without me,
and I'm not there to see,
If the sun should rise
and find your eyes,
all filled with tears for me,

I wish so much you wouldn't cry,
though I know your heart aches so
But remember it was
for the best...
It was my time to go.

I know how much you love me...
As much as I love you.
And each time you're
thinking of me,
I know you'll miss me too.

When tomorrow starts
without me,
don't think we're far apart,
For every time you think of me,
I'm right here in your heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Rob, I am very, very sorry for your loss of Liam.

Run free, sweet boy, run fast and strong, you will always be remembered by many.


----------



## JMME

I am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am writing through tears. I so wanted him to hold on and for the meds to work. He was such a sweet boy. You were so lucky to have each other. My heart goes out to you. I wish words could help heal broken hearts.


----------



## Neeko13

Rob, so so sorry to hear that Liam's time was up on earth....He was a gentle soul.....thanks for sharing him with us. My heart goes out to you and your family....(((((HUGS)))) RIP sweet Liam......


----------



## Titan1

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how deep that is..we never get enough time with them..


----------



## Rob's GRs

Thanks everyone for your kind comments, not only now but also during his time of sickness. They all were greatly appreciated. Liam was very special to me. I feel so blessed that I was the one that was able to adopt him in 2005 and bring him home to spend over 9 years with me. He brought so much joy and pleasure into my life. I truly do ,and always will, miss him.


----------



## brianne

I was away yesterday and the first thing I did when I got back to a computer was to check on Liam's status. 

I'm so terribly sorry to hear of sweet Liam's passing. Words seem inadequate.

Liam touched many hearts around the world and he will be remembered. His was a life well-lived.

Sending prayers for peace, comfort and strength for you and yours.


----------



## Ivyacres

Rob, we are sorry for your loss. 
Ralph and Debbie


----------



## goldensrbest

Your heart hurts now, know that you did the right thing for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Liam was a special boy, he was lucky to have you and share his life with you and Hogan.
He will live forever in your heart because he will always hold a special place in it 

My thoughts are with you as you begin this journey to find peace and for your heart to heal.


----------



## swishywagga

Liam certainly found a place in my heart, such a sweet sugar faced boy. Thank you for sharing him with us, wishing you and Hogan a peaceful weekend together.


----------



## REDPIN04

No words to comfort but I share your pain.


----------



## Karen2

So sorry Rob, hug Hogan.
Beautiful Liam hopefully will find Sierra to play with.
The list is too long of our babies that passed this year.
Hugs...


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry, Rob. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Liam.


----------



## walter1956

No words can help this, sorry to hear your bad news.


----------



## chloesmomMI

I'm so sorry about your boy. Rest well, Liam.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I am so sorry for the loss of your Liam. Thinking of you and Hogan and wishing you peace as your heart heals.


----------



## azzure

So sorry to hear this. But your boy is grateful for the life you shared, and for the merciful end you gave him.


----------



## KatzNK9

I am so very sorry for your loss. Liam was a lucky dog to have such a great life with you. I hope your sadness soon turns back to your happy memories together.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Rob that was a heart warming tribute to Liam you posted over in A Personal Tribute to Our Bridge Kids. It's easy to see why he was such a large part of your life, he'll always be remembered. For those of you who may have missed this touching Tribute it can be seen at the following link here on GRF...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...37257-personal-tribute-our-bridge-kids-2.html


----------



## lgnutah

Oh, my, poor sweet boy, goodbye Liam


----------



## cinder

I am so sorry for your loss, Rob. It's always too soon. Run free, sweet Liam.


----------



## HolDaisy

I've just read your lovely tribute to Liam, thank you for sharing that with us. It sounds like he was a perfect little boy and from the moment you two met you were instantly best friends. I especially love the video of him talking to you, what a little character  

The loss of a golden best friend really is devastating  I hope that you are doing okay.


----------



## Ljilly28

Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments, not only now but also during his time of sickness. They all were greatly appreciated. Liam was very special to me. I feel so blessed that I was the one that was able to adopt him in 2005 and bring him home to spend over 9 years with me. He brought so much joy and pleasure into my life. I truly do ,and always will, miss him.


I am so sad for you and Hogan in your loss. It is so strange at first without the familiar face, the deeply entrenched routines and interactions. The heartache of losing a loved dog is hard to overstate.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

ROB

I know that Liam would thank you for being such a good Dad, and for LOVING him so much!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I just brought Liam's ashes home to finally be back in his home with me..


----------



## Aleksandrina

I'm very sorry for your loss. Liam was lucky that you found him and were able to give him a nice life. 

Your tribute to him is great.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I am so sorry! What a wonderful life you gave him - lots of love and fun. 
I hope you can remember the good times with a smile. He loved you.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Rob, I'm so sorry that Liam had to get his angel wings. He put up a good fight, and you knew when he was too tired to fight anymore. That's love...and heartbreak because of the love. I'm glad you now have him home where he belongs. RIP, Liam, I know you've found our beloved pack of angel pups, who will have welcomed you with open hearts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm glad that Liam is back with you.


----------



## ggdenny

Rob, I am so sorry. Liam was a sweet, wonderful boy and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> I just brought Liam's ashes home to finally be back in his home with me..


Rob

I'm glad that Liam is back home with you and Hogan. We have Smooch and Snobear's ashes in our Family Room on a pretty shelf, as we spend 80% of our time there.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Rob's GRs said:


> I just brought Liam's ashes home to finally be back in his home with me..


Having Tesia's ashes with me was a great comfort after she died. I hope it is for you, too. How are you and Hogan doing?


----------



## lhowemt

Glad he is home again


----------



## KKaren

Rob, I'm glad that Liam is home with you and Hogan now. I loved your tribute to him, particularly the photo where he is looking in the door.


----------



## dborgers

I know what a sad time this is, and how it hit home when the remains of Liam's Earthly existence came home, but I hope you can picture Liam getting scritches and treats from "The Reason For The Season" and think about the years and years of love and great memories you shared together.


----------



## *Laura*

I am so very sorry. Run free dearest boy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so very sorry. Rest in peace beautiful boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry for the loss of sweet Liam. It's so hard to lose them! RIP sweet boy


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you're doing okay. The loss of a beloved pet is so tough  Liam will always be in your heart and he will be with you in spirit every day. Take care.


----------



## Always51

Liam was a beautiful boy....my heart breaks with yours.....


----------



## swishywagga

Rob, thinking of you today on this sad anniversary. A year already, Liam was such an adorable boy who will be remembered by so many of us here.


----------



## Taylorsmum

I have been thinking of you this week. I hope that time had healed the pain and left you with the sweetest of memories of your beautiful boy.


----------



## elly

Sending love light and care at this special time, to you and both your lovely boys x


----------



## lhowemt

Oh Liam, I hoe your heart is well rob.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you.


----------



## dborgers

Rob,

Anniversaries are so hard, but I hope you smile a lot rather than sigh.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Thanks to all,

Though it has been sometime now since Liam's passing I still think of him in some way everyday.


----------



## mddolson

Anniversaries are always sad.
We lost our Emma 4 years ago this spring & it still brings tears to my eyes.

Mike D


----------

